# Which of the Vier letzte lieder (Strausss) is your favourite



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

These are the greatest vocal works of all time (that I have heard). Now there's four of them, and me and my friends of the conservatory keep discussing which one is the best of the best.

At first, Frühling was my favourite because of that amazing modulation in the beginning. But after taking a close look to the actual poetry, Im Abendrot stood out. Here is the music of a composer who is looking at the end of his life, fulfilled. With anti-Wagnerian simplicity, he paints a goodbye. I'm not really a poetry man, but these texts touch me regardless.

What do you guys think?

Shamelessly stolen from wikipedia:



> 1. "Frühling"
> 
> (Text: Hermann Hesse)
> 
> ...


On a sidenote, best recordings?

I own three currently:

One with Elizabeth Schwartzkopf, which I like a lot because it's neatly sung and good pronunciation.
I have one with Meyer-Topsoe, I'm not a fan: a bit light vs the orchestra.
I also have one with Jessye Norman. I like this one a lot, because she sings it with a lot of power and passion. But, I wouldn't call this a "good" recording because her pronunciation is about as good as a popsicle in the dust.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I like the last one, _Im Abendrot_. I especially like the bird call like sounds at the end of the piece. I don't really like lieder generally, but I really like this work overall.

A recording I used to own on tape was Gundula Janowitz with BPO/Karajan (DG). I'm not sure if it is still available, but it was coupled with a very dark and moving account of _Metamorphosen_, and also the much lighter _Oboe Concerto _(with Lothar Koch). This was my introduction to Strauss, and I still like these later works best. I'm not a big fan of his other works, though on a good day, I can stomach _Don Quixote_. But I think his later works were more direct and much less diffuse than his earlier tone poems. I'm not familiar with his operas, except for the well-known orchestral exceprts.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

I like September, no other reason other than it's just the one I like the best out of the four.


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

This jewel is truly masterwork, better, more beautiful, worthy, sincere and intense than all symphonic poems of Strauss altogether. Beim Schlafengehen is my favorite. 

I own live recordings with Jessye Norman/Celibidache and Lucia Popp/Giulini.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

_Beim Schlafengehen_ - that violin solo followed by that soprano voice rising towards heaven on a cloud of beautiful orchestral accompaniment never fails to send shivers up and down my spine. But I LOVE all four songs.

I have recordings from Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Lisa Della Casa, Kiri Te Kanawa, Jessye Norman, Gundula Janowitz and Renée Fleming. _Four Last Songs_ is one of my favorite works by any composer.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Im Abendrot for me, though its SOO close..


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I like the 4 last songs and have 2 versions:
Schwarzkopf/Szell & Norman/Masur
Havent given any thought yet to which of the 4 I like best so will have have to re-listen to them & take the poll!


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Listening to 4 Last Songs with Jessye Norman at the moment - I think Beim Schlafengehen is probably my favourite .


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

C71 said:


> Listening to 4 Last Songs with Jessye Norman at the moment - I think Beim Schlafengehen is probably my favourite .


All 4 songs are exceptional, but I think _Beim Schlafengehen_ has the most lovely melodic line, I love especially the words _"in freien Flügen schweben"_.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

"Wandermude?"


----------



## jamzky (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice thread  The last song because he quotes his early work Tod und Verklarung in it. What a moment!! An old man referring to his youthful idea of the moment of death and then the sound of the lark to finish and that warm (Berlin Strings / Gundula Janowitz) Eflat chord. I think it is Eflat.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I recently picked up the Karajan/BP/Janowitz recording. Im Abendrot is my favorite. I'm with Andre: lieder is not generally my favorite genre, but these are so masterfully crafted and direct in their emotional impact, it's hard not to like them.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

The Elizabeth Schwartzkopf is the one I listen to most often. If there is a heaven then her interpretation of "September" is what you would hear upon entry.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Beim Schlafengehen , performed by Lucia Popp / Dame Kiri or Renée Fleming.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

jhar26 said:


> _Beim Schlafengehen_ - that violin solo followed by that soprano voice rising towards heaven on a cloud of beautiful orchestral accompaniment never fails to send shivers up and down my spine. But I LOVE all four songs.
> 
> I have recordings from Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Lisa Della Casa, Kiri Te Kanawa, Jessye Norman, Gundula Janowitz and Renée Fleming. _Four Last Songs_ is one of my favorite works by any composer.


Beim Schlafengehen is the only piece of music that's made the hairs on the back of my neck stand on end the first time I listened to it through headphones. (It was the Kiri Te Kanawa recording.) And it was the moment you've described that did it.


----------

